# Obedience



## AlexLafram (Oct 17, 2020)

Anyone take a week long break off of training obedience 
I’m thinking of doing a few days of nothing with my dog.
This am I took him out, it’s hot, we’ve been doing obedience for 20 minutes a day since he was 8 weeks old and now I’m thinking he needs a mini vacation from the routine, he’s flat- not bubbly and I think it has to do with his age and the heat, maybe more stationary things like a dumbbell hold where he’s not in constant motion, and I can have him in my cool kitchen,


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Especially in this heat, dogs need days just to be dogs and hang out. Just adventuring and allowed to sniff and chase stuff and BE with you. That builds engagement, not detracts from it. Give their brains a break imo


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

You don’t need to have formal training sessions every day. I prefer 10 minute sessions, 15 max.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I actually don't do formal training sessions once they have the basics down. It's integrated in their day. Of course I teach them new stuff once in a while, which you can call a formal training session. Mine are not sport dogs but active awesome pets.


----------



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

wolfy dog said:


> I actually don't do formal training sessions once they have the basics down. It's integrated in their day. Of course I teach them new stuff once in a while, which you can call a formal training session. Mine are not sport dogs but active awesome pets.


I am doing the same with Trinity. We (all 4 of us take turns - its random) basically use one of her meals to randomly train her throughout the day now that she has basic commands down. Also keep introducing new behaviors, mark them and add commands once its well set. Recently she has learned to backup and stand from a sit and down. Same for me, active pet at least for now. May do some sport at some point.


----------



## AlexLafram (Oct 17, 2020)

Bearshandler said:


> You don’t need to have formal training sessions every day. I prefer 10 minute sessions, 15 max.


we kind of do

20 minute session’s broken down into 2 ten minute breakfast and lunch mini’s 
Admittedly- we both need a break 
His personality is much changing with his age, he enjoys his time learning but taking a break and just doing walks is a good idea right now


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

A break is definitely a good idea. I try to train 3-4 times a week but give her days off in between so she can just be a dog. IMO I think it helps her be more peppy with her OB


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I have done nothing except take my dogs on walks - about 5 acre perimeter walks. Too hot for me, too hot for the dogs.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

middleofnowhere said:


> I have done nothing except take my dogs on walks - about 5 acre perimeter walks. Too hot for me, too hot for the dogs.


Exactly the same here.


----------

